
Show HN: Brandable domains, right to your inbox - httpmax
http://name2inbox.com/
======
pmachinery
A better question than "Why subscribe?" (though, that's a good question) is
why aren't you just openly listing the names you're trying to sell on your
site?

~~~
httpmax
Hi, I have just come across your comment, and I did come to that conclusion as
well. I did start to list the weekly names on the site as well. But thanks for
that.

------
notadog
It would be helpful to include an example email of what you are offering, as
that might encourage more people to sign up.

~~~
httpmax
Hi. I decided to start including the weekly domains on the front page as well
so people can see them if they visit the site. Thanks.

